# Abs light on and service power steering light on



## Iamkeishamarie (Jul 20, 2015)

I just tried to start my car and it won't start the ABS light comes on and it says service power steering it won't even let me roll my window up and the battery saver light comes on help


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds like a dead battery to me.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Dead battery or cable severely corroded….same thoughts as above.

Rob


----------

